# Glock 22 or Beretta px4 40.cal.



## TN 0208 (May 6, 2009)

Wanting to get some opinions on these guns I am thinking of buying one in a couple of weeks . I have read that the Beretta was not as bad on the recoil for a 40. cal. The on ly 40. cal. that I have shot was a Walther p99 and a M&P .


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

Glock 22 for the win! The PX4 mags are expensive and controls are difficult to operate. The interchangeable backstraps are nice though. Good luck in you hunt for a new pistol.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

TN 0208 said:


> Wanting to get some opinions on these guns I am thinking of buying one in a couple of weeks . I have read that the Beretta was not as bad on the recoil for a 40. cal. The on ly 40. cal. that I have shot was a Walther p99 and a M&P .


The Beretta uses a rotating barrel that is supposed to help manage recoil. I am not a Glock fan but it is hard to beat a Glock. If the PX4 is still in the running check out berettaforum.net or similar forums for more info. If I remember correctly I read something about the rotating barrel lugs having problems. Sorry can't find the thread or forum.

I was considering the PX4 but ended up with the M&P.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

That PX4 has the lowest recoil out of any 40 I have every had the fun of shooting.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Go with the Beretta. Its a great gun. Glock smock! Yes glocks are good guns, but they live on in urban legend due to the internet. I'm a member of glock talk and believe me, there are a lot of posts about slides locking up, failure to feed, etc. They're just like any other gun. 
The new batch of combat guns (M&P, 24/7 OSS, XD, etc) can all pass the "glock torture test". So wake up Glock heads, it ain't the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Before anybody jumps on me, I'm not a glock hater. I just see them kind of like the Dallas Cowboys. At one time they were the best around, but now they are just riding on that reputation. "America's Team" and "America's Gun".


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I like both the M&B .40 and the Glock .40

Walther p99 .40 is not a very nice shooting gun now in a 9mm it is a great gun but not .40


----------

